# tournaments?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

are there any local tournaments held on styx/perdido or tensaw river? im not far from any of those and want to start fishing tournaments


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

tons man, at Tensaw you have FishnFever trail, dixi bass trail, theres a local tournament out of Cliffs every Sunday evening i think. As far as Perdido im not sure but Tensaw has a ton.


----------

